# Herbstallee - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Die letzten schönen, sonnigen Tage im Herbst.
Etwas Indian Summer in Bayern.

The last beautiful sunny days in autumn.
Something Indian Summer in Bavaria.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

May I ask, how long have you been painting?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is gorgeous Ernst. You keep astounding us with your work.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Danke für den Besuch!
Die Mal-Dauer vor Ort etwa 2 Stunden, zuhause noch ein paar Minuten.

Thanks for the visit!
The Painting-Time on site about 2 hours, at home for a few minutes.

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am sorry, I wasn't clear, I meant have you been painting since you were like three? :biggrin:


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

English language, difficult language!
I paint since 1993, exclusively in watercolor.

Ernst


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks so calmed 
Love it!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

wow! Beautiful work!
But it's a watercolor painting?

bye
Lucy


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucy said:


> But it's a watercolor painting?


Yes!

Ernst


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for your info Ernst

bye
Lucy


----------

